# Bought a house, came with two stoves!  Noob needs help!



## andymsr1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought a house in Oregon and it has a Jotul Alpha in the main living room and another unknown stove downstairs.  I am concentrating on the Jotul right now.  I am in the process of replacing gaskets first off.  Doing the ash door, glass, load door and inspection cover gaskets now.  I also have replaced the catalytic combustor as well as its gasket too.

I want to replace the bypass gasket but I have not yet figured out how to get to it.

Aside from what I have listed (as well as a general cleaning) I have no idea what else I should do to this stove before I fire it up for the first time.  I bought a stove top thermometer to make sure I am burning at the proper temps.

In the pictures you can see there are parts missing as I am currently scraping out the old gaskets.  Also, do not mind all the junk sitting near it as that will all be cleared away before I use the stove.


















Old combustor next to the new one





Is there something that needs attention here???





Thanks for any help and direction you can offer!


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Jotul Alpha. Now there is a stove you don't see too often. You need to replace that plain steel pipe with stainless all the way up to the chimney cap.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Whoa, that sounds expensive.  I was hoping to hold off on any major repairs until after I take care of other parts of the house.  I hope that wouldn't prevent me from using the old boy for now?


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2013)

It's illegal to use that pipe in the  corrosive environment of the chimney. The rust you see could be much worse up the pipe. It needs a stainless liner.
Depending on the chimney height you may be able to do this yourself  for less than $700


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 17, 2013)

i agree, it could be corroded completely where you cant visually inspect it. corrosion happens alot faster in enclosed spaces.
does it need a storm collar sealed? or a rain cap?


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a rain cap I believe on top.  Its a silver piece that turns when the wind changes direction.  Here is a picture...






The pipe is maybe 15 feet long.  How much you think that would run?  
I like to DIY stuff but I have never attempted anything of this nature.  When it comes to cars there is not much I haven't done.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 17, 2013)

does the directional cap still spin freely? if not it can "scoop" rain
what is the other flue connected to, and why does it not have a cap>?


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2013)

A kit will run you under $400, depending on the flashing cap you choose. One that fits snug to the liner with a good drip lip is my pref.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes I see and hear the cap move frequently, it makes an erie cry as it moves.  

The other flue is for the downstairs Avalon stove.  Why it has no cap I have no idea.  I know the previous owner of this house was very cheap...


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

begreen said:


> A kit will run you under $400, depending on the flashing cap you choose. One that fits snug to the liner with a good drip lip is my pref.



Alright good news!  That I can handle!


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2013)

That is for a 6" liner. Rockford Supply, Chimney Liner Depot have kits.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

begreen said:


> That is for a 6" liner. Rockford Supply, Chimney Liner Depot have kits.



After a little research I think this is for sure something I can tackle.  I see a lot of kits under $400 for the 6 inch stainless liners.  I think I'll reuse my cap and replace the 90 elbow that connects to the stove.  All stainless parts of course.

I assume I just take off the cap, take off the elbow at the chimney and drop the liner down in the existing pipe.  Connect up the top as well as the bottom and I'm in business? 

What do you guys think about this kit by Chimney Champion?

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimn...mney-Champion-Easy-Flex-Chimney-Liner-Kit-6in

No worries about paying a chimney sweep anymore!  Thanks guys!


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2013)

You don't need the tee, why pay for it? Put the money toward a nicer top cap. Can this stove be top vented instead of rear?

The chimney will still need to be swept, particularly before installing the liner. Afterward the frequency will depend on the wood burned and how cool the flue gases are. If the stove is run on a low idle most of the time, creosote may still accumulate regularly.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe the stove can be top vented, what's the advantage to that?

Bummer I still need to sweep the chimney, wife's not gonna be happy with the money I'm putting into this.  Gotta be safe though!


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2013)

Top- venting = simpler, less parts involved and a bit less draft restriction due to the additional 90 at the stove exit, but not essential here. Don't balk at the liner, it is infrastructure. What you have there now is scary, especially if the piping in the chimney fails during the heating season. Then it is a threat to your family.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 18, 2013)

OK, I gotcha.  Now think I know why you said to replace it with stainless in the beginning of the thread.  Wouldn't I be better off just having a professional replace the whole pipe with stainless rather than put stainless inside of a pipe that is likely rotting away...Then I surely would not have to pay a sweep...


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2013)

The rotten pipe comes out completely before the new stainless liner is installed. If the chimney is completely clean already, then you can forgo sweeping the chimney. But if there is residual creosote in the original chimney, get it cleaned before installing the new stainless liner.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Would you recommend I try this myself or it's more of a let a professional take care of it kind of thing?


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2013)

That would be your call. With a tile roof you want to be extra careful up there. I would contact a good local sweep and ask for a price to inspect,  clean and replace with the stainless liner.


----------



## andymsr1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Alright then, thank you so much for the information.  I'll get some quotes and post them up here for opinions on the price.  Until then I will have to rely on my propane furnaces.


----------



## andymsr1 (Nov 27, 2013)

11/27 UPDATE: Chimney Sweep came!

So I had a local, well respected, experienced and certified chimney sweep come to my house.  He cleaned the chimney and recommended I replace the stove pipe.  He also said there is no need for a liner to be installed!  He gave the all clear to run the stove after the pipe was replaced.

I replaced all the pipe using a 6 to 8 in increaser, straight piece and 90 degree elbow.  I used all 22 GA HeatFab parts.  Bought it all for about $120 from northlineexpress.com.  I highly recommend them as the prices there are great and shipping was fairly cheap and very fast.  Plus they are out of my home state, Michigan!


----------

